# Ersatzlagerkit Thrill Hill 29" (2020)



## mulitreiber (4. April 2021)

Ich habe bei Rose vor 14 Tagen nachgefragt, ob ein Ersatzlagerkit verfügbar ist. Leider kam bis heute keine Nachricht. Da der Hinterbau grausam quietscht und es mich nervt, würde ich die Lager gerne tauschen.

Daher meine Fragen an euch:

Hat jemand die Bezeichnung der verbauten Lager?
Sind alle von Enduro Bearings?


----------



## Jabberwoky (4. April 2021)

Bist Du sicher, dass das quietschen von den Lagern kommt? Ich hätte da eher den Sattel o.a. im Verdacht. Laufen die Lager rau, wenn Du den Dämpfer aushängst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mulitreiber (4. April 2021)

ich bin absolut sicher, dass es von den Lagern kommt. Der Umlenkhebel läuft auf jeden Fall rauh. Das konnte ich beim Dämpferservice feststellen.

Die Dämpferbuchsen sind auch schon bei Huber Bushings geordert. Ich wechsele dann alles auf einmal.


----------



## Jabberwoky (4. April 2021)

Wenn sich hier kein anderer Thrill-Hill Nutzer mit den Lager-Daten meldet und bei Rose drüber auch Funkstille herrscht, dann wird Dir nichts anders übrigbleiben wie ausbauen und ausmessen. Enduro-Bearings sind gut aber auch etwas teurer.

Meine Erfahrung mit Rose war immer gut, am besten dort Anrufen. Bei Mail hat es bei mir damals schon teilweise geklemmt. Hier im Forum ist es Glücksache ob sich von Rose ein Servicemitarbeiter in den Faden einklinkt.

@ROSE Bikes Tech


----------



## ziploader (5. April 2021)

Mess eie Lager aus und kauf neue.
Oder sind es Gleitlager?
Oder du rufst bei Rose an


----------



## mulitreiber (5. April 2021)

Ich wollte mir die Arbeit ersparen um das Bike auseinanderzurupfen nur um festzustellen, welche Lager ich kaufen muss. Ich hatte gehofft, dass jemand die Lager schon gewechselt hat und weiss, welche verbaut sind.

Meine Anrufversuche schlugen nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit in der Warteschleife mit Verbindungsmeldodie und -ansage fehl.


----------



## mulitreiber (6. April 2021)

Rose hat heute auf meine Mail geantwortet und mir mitgeteilt, dass keine Lagersatz verfügbar ist. Sie haben mir aber eine .pdf geschickt, in welcher die verbauten Lager bezeichnet sind, so dass ich sie bestellen konnte.


----------



## Jabberwoky (6. April 2021)

Stell das PDF doch hier ein. Dann hat es der nächste der die Lager benötigt einfacher.


----------



## mulitreiber (6. April 2021)

https://www.rosebikes.de/document/Thrill_Hill_Frame_Details_V202012.pdf
		


wenn es aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen nicht zulässig ist, das hier zu posten, dann bitte löschen


----------



## zolexdx (14. Juni 2022)

Falls sich noch jemand wundert wie er die "main pivot bearings" (Teil Nummer 13 im PDF) wechseln kann, ich habe dies heute erfolgreich mit werkzeug marke eigenbau erledigt. das essenzielle beim Thrill Hill ist, dass man die Lager über das "sleeve main pivot" (Teil Nummer 14 im PDF) herausdrücken muss. Natürlich drückt dies auf den inneren Ring des Lagers und somit sollte man das ganze nur dann machen wenn man die Lager ersetzen will. 



Benötigte Teile:

6mm Gewindestab
M6 Muttern
21mm Unterlegscheiben
27mm Unterlegscheibe (passt perfekt auf den äußeren Ring des Lagers)
10mm Hex Nuss (passt durch das Lager und ist etwa so dick wie das sleeve)
30mm Hex nuss (liegt gut von aussen über der lagerschale und das Lager passt hinein)

So sieht das ganze dann aus und funktioniert tadellos zum austreiben der alten sowie einpressen der neuen Lager


----------



## RatzenFatzi (8. August 2022)

Hatte das gleiche Problem,nach 1000 km waren die Lager kaputt.
In der Dämpferwippe sind 10 Lager verbaut.
8 Stück :628/8-2RS1,8x16x5 mm und 2 Stück:61800-2RS1,10x19x5 mm.
Hab ich mir übers Internet bestellt. Ich hoffe die halten länger als die bei Rose.
Die Kommunikation mit Rose ist frustrierent.
Auf einen Telefon Termin wartest du mindestens 1 Woche.
Nächster Service Termin wäre Ende Dezember.
Auf eine E-Mail Antwort kannst du cirka 2 Wochen warten, wenn du überhaupt eine Antwort bekommst.
Das Rad ist super, aber der Hinterbau ist anscheinend sehr anfällig.
Habs dann selber gerichtet, aber eine scheiss Arbeit (mit Vorsicht zu genießen).
Schaun ma mal wie lange es wieder dauert, bis es wieder knackst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

